# Safeguard Paste vs Safeguard Liquid Experiment



## casportpony

I always wondered how much Safeguard or Panacur (fenbendazole 10%) paste one would use, so i decided to do some weighing and math. As it turns out, you would give the same amount of paste as you would the liquid. For example, if you usually give a bird one ml of the liquid, you would give one ml of the paste.

Do you have any idea how many mg's of wormer are in a blob? Well I was curious, so I measured it.

Weighed empty 6cc (ml) syringe









then filled with Panacur 10% paste and weighed. Difference is 6 grams, so 6 grams = 6ml (ml)









Blobs from left to right:
Small = 10mg ( 0.1ml) 
Medium = 25mg (0.25ml)
Large = 50m (0.5ml)


----------



## seminole wind

So 0.5 ml of safeguard goat wormer = ? mg of chemical?
And how many ml of paste = equal mg. of chemical? 

How many mg per chicken per worming? 

I should just get up and get the bottle but I am on my first cup of coffee.


----------



## seminole wind

Kathy, you need some stuff in your signature like "Kathyter Kween" and some of those nice links. I have Nambroth's FAQ in my documents. I'll have to ask Robin where to put it.


----------



## casportpony

seminolewind said:


> So 0.5 ml of safeguard goat wormer = ? mg of chemical?
> And how many ml of paste = equal mg. of chemical?
> 
> How many mg per chicken per worming?
> 
> I should just get up and get the bottle but I am on my first cup of coffee.


There are 100mg of fenbendazole in 1ml of the liquid *or* paste.

Dosing... That's where it can be tricky, any many people use different amounts.

For just large roundworms and cecal worms I use 0.23ml per pound and repeat in 10 days.

For capillary worms I use 0.23ml per pound for *5* consecutive days. This will also treat gapeworms.


----------



## casportpony

0.01ml = 1mg fenbendazole
0.05ml = 5mg fenbendazole
0.1ml = 10mg fenbendazole
0.25ml = 25mg fenbendazole
0.5ml = 50mg fenbendazole
0.75ml = 75mg fenbendazole
1ml = 100mg fenbendazole
10ml = 1000mg fenbendazole

Haven't had my coffee yet, so please check my math, lol.


----------



## seminole wind

I think the roos may be easier to worm with paste because on bread they drop it for the girls.


----------

